# 2 pregnancy tests - different results???



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi

I was a bit naughty and tested 12DPIUI this morning. MY DH persuaded me as I haven't been myself the past couple of days.

Im really confused as I done tested twice. The first was a ClearBlue Digital. It came up pretty quickly  Pregnant 1-2 weeks. I couldnt believe it so I used a second one  First Response Eary Preg Test it remained negative. 

I am feeling pretty rough   really dizzy spells, heartburn etc (all good I know). I have rang my clinic (mainly about the dizzy spells and to ask for more pessaries). I got their answerphone and  Im waiting for a return call. 

Has you any advice This is doing my head in  I feel like Im getting Dhs and my hopes raised over nothing.

Thanks
Hels


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's possible that the second one wasn't as sensitive as the first, and your urine may have been more dilute. Try to leave it a couple of days and test again,
All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

